# Ads for this forum in tapatalk?



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Lame if coming from TCF.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Considering I paid for Tapatalk they better not be from Tapatalk!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I see this in some other forums. It's a forum ad presented through Tapatalk. If you are a TCF Club member you don't get these.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

It's a new feature that Tapatalk enabled with an opt-out option. The forum administrator can log into their Tapatalk account and disable "Promoted Topics".


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc is correct! I just changed it to "guest only" so if you are logged in, you should no longer see these. Tapatalk didn't send out any notifications of this change, so I apologize if it slipped under the radar. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------

